# AMP keeps blowing fuses....



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Hey guys, again i need some help.... I installed my system about 2 months ago, and it worked excellent until.. I cleaned out my car/trunk, and disconnected my amp, and subs, and took them out of my car.... ever since then afer i re-instaleld it.. the amp keeps blowing the fuses right after i turn the car on..... i have no idea why, and i replaed the fuses twice.. any help would be awesome guys.. i may just have to take the amp back.. thanks again.......


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

sounds like you have a short in your power wire. check the wire for missing sections or cracks in the insulation.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks sno, I am going to pull out all the wires and just re wire everything.. and check the power wire for any thing..


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Which fuses are you blowing? The ones on the amp itself or the one on the power cable leading to the amp.
If its the one on the amp recheck the connections on the amp. Either the power cable or the ground has some frays or is touching another point on the amp.
If its the fuse on the power cable recheck both power and ground.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

It could be the amp itself in which case you'll probally be fixing it or replacing it.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Make sure your putting the right power for the fuse, maybe the fuse is too weak?


----------

